# Anyone ever used these before



## Lotkid (May 17, 2019)

Gladiators guild is a company out of Pakistan and they claim to be high carbon damascus theyre pretty affordable I dont trust them... Anyone evwr used this brand plz leme know what u think


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

There are a number of companies in india offering knives like these, used to see them on ebay. The price is cheap enough, but don't expect too much. You'll very likely see poor grinding, poor F+F and unexceptional steel, but some Chinese knives selling in the price range have been pretty decent. So give it a try if you're curious, and if you do let us know.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

The blades are thick and the grinds are not too good. OK for a cheap field knife I guess, but not for kitchen knives.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes, the Indian made knives were very poor in general, and ridiculously thick at the edge, they looked like 1/4" stock with no grinding but a very obtuse bevel at the edge.


----------

